# Switch from OMS to Walnut Oll for Brush Cleaning During Sessions?



## Anonymous Bosch (May 11, 2020)

I’ve always used OMS to clean my brushes during a painting session. I leave the lid off the canister, and have never had any bad reactions (that I’m aware of) to the solvent… But recently my wife must have read some article online because she started telling me I shouldn’t use any solvents, especially with the lid open because I’ll get brain damage, cancer, dyslexia, diarrhea and countless other bad things.

So I did a little reading, and it does seem like maybe solvents should be avoided. Or does it? I’ve read how plenty of people use walnut or poppy oil to clean their brushes during a session, in a slightly more time consuming way than I do with OMS, but seems like it would work and perhaps be safer so everyone is happy and healthy.

I figured I’d post and see what folks think these days about this. How many of you have switched to (or have always used) a drying oil for this purpose? I’m just about out of my gallon sized container of OMS, so now would be a good time to switch if I’m going to. Also, which drying oil would people say is best for this purpose? Walnut and poppy seem to be the two that get mentioned most frequently. Between those two is it a “six of one…” sort of situation?

And one additional question… I’ve been using one of those DaVinci metal canisters with the little metal basket in it for cleaning with OMS. I’ve started thinking perhaps a Silicoil cleaner might be a gentler way to go – wiping a brush across that smooth rounded coil seems like it’d be easier on brushes than having them get snagged on the holes in the metal basket while being swished in the canister of OMS. Anyone agree or disagree with this?


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

As with most things in life, one must weight the pros and cons. And read/heed any instructions and warnings on the labels. One warning on every container of OMS concerns adequate ventilation (just like on regular mineral spirits).

OMS is supposed to be a safer alternative to other solvents such as mineral spirits. Regretfully, being _safer _does not make it safe. 

Brush cleaning: I use a kitchen sieve turned upside down and with the handle cut off inside a jar. Works as well as, and a lot less expensive than, the Davinci and other store-bought products. But, rather than spend more money on something else, try to smooth out the problem holes in the basket. Or buy new brushes that won't get hung up.


----------



## Anonymous Bosch (May 11, 2020)

Thank you for the reply! The OMS I use is Gamblin's Gamsol, which is supposed to be even safer than "regular" OMS. But yes, I'm thinking if there are solvent-free methods that work equally well, I'd be open to making the switch. Can anyone offer input as to their experience with poppy oil vs. walnut oil as a brush cleaner? I suppose I could pick up some of both and see which I like better, of course. 

I like your upside down strainer in the jar idea. I'll check the strainer in the DaVinci to see just how sharp the edges of the holes are.


----------



## Raelene Lehmann (May 2, 2020)

Hi! I have also been thinking about all the products available to clean oil paint from brushes and have decided to try makeup remover - I am using micellar water with colloidal gold. It seems to be working well. No fumes and disposal is easy. I also am using walnut oil as a thinning medium when I paint.


----------



## Anonymous Bosch (May 11, 2020)

Raelene Lehmann said:


> Hi! I have also been thinking about all the products available to clean oil paint from brushes and have decided to try makeup remover - I am using micellar water with colloidal gold. It seems to be working well. No fumes and disposal is easy. I also am using walnut oil as a thinning medium when I paint.


Interesting. Not sure what that says about what women are putting on their faces, but I'm curious to hear if it continues to work for you. :thumbsup:


----------

